# Red Lodge Park (alberta Canada)



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Well, we head out tomorrow to Red Lodge park for our final 4-5 day camping trip of the year. Then we will be bringing the trailer to a storage area for the winter. Getting just to busy and I have to finish my deck before the snow falls. Red Lodge is up by Red Deer, Central Alberta, great site close to a river with excellent parks for the kids. Going to be great, going to me and outlaw (father in law) for a couple nights of drinking, playing cards, then the wife and other outlaw(mother in law) will join for the rest of the weekend. So if anyone is up near the area just look for the outback with Kosin Trouble sticker on it and stop by for a chat.

I am happy to say, the first year with the Outback has been a HUGE MOSTER success. With only a few minor issues (dealer fixed almost all of them), just going to wait till spring time to fix my oven.

Now on a side note... I went to the trailer to grab the sheets to wash before we go out (little guy got sick on them last trip, too many marshmellows) and low and behold everything was soaking wet!!! I had a leak. Now as some of the Calgary folks know, this year as SUCKED, rain almost weekly and never had any leaks or anything, not even while towing in rain for 600KM, then this week, there was a leak. I am hoping that the leak was just from not closing the window tight enough. i will try pouring some water around the area tonight to see if it is still leaking.

Anyways, have to finish up work then start packing... hmmm, where did I leave that case of beer and bottle of rum!? sunny

Kos
Kosin Trouble in Calgary


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Have a good trip.  We haven't been to the Red Lodge Park. We usually go to Ol McDonald Resort (annually), or Gull Lake. Does Red Lodge have a website? What does it offer a family with kids?

We're looking for other locations that will entertain the kids.

Our TT has been winterized so we're done camping for the season.
Thanks. Hope the weather holds out for you!


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

CanadaCruizin said:


> Have a good trip. We haven't been to the Red Lodge Park. We usually go to Ol McDonald Resort (annually), or Gull Lake. Does Red Lodge have a website? What does it offer a family with kids?
> 
> We're looking for other locations that will entertain the kids.
> 
> ...


We havent been to Ol McDonald Resort, but would like to go next year, by then our kids will be 3 and 5 and should have a blast!!!

It doesnt really have a web site, I believe there might be a picture or two at the Bowden township website.

There are decent play grounds for kids, river to play in (depening on time of the year). Always historical sites and villages in Bowden and Innisfail which are fairly close.

I like it cause its just a bit out of the way and not a regular place for people to go.
I will take a bunch of pictures and post them on here for yeah next week.

Kos


----------



## Skipper (Aug 23, 2005)

We have never been to Red Lodge Park but it sounds interesting, would love to see some pics of the campsite. We have enjoyed a weekend at Ol McDonalds in Stettler, that's a great family place.

We are seasonals at Pinelake about 20 minutes from Red Deer at the Green Acres Campground (where the tornado hit in 2000) we missed 2 yrs of camping right after the tornado, we were just to traumatized, I didn't think I would ever be able to go camping again.

We lost everything,98 Kustom Koach 25.5 5th wheel, car, all personal items and the worst of all my leg which sustained a catastrophic crush injury when it literally started raining trailers. Have healed physically and use a prosthetic leg without dificulty most of the time but mentally I'm not too sure.

I thought I was fine until this year when I got caught 2 times in severe hail. The first time I was by myself in the trailer and when I looked out the window it looked like the beginning of the tornado (big hail bouncing on the green grass and lawn furniture falling over) I was almost hysterical by the time it quit and have spent most of the season running to the coffee shop if I see any suspicious looking clouds in the sky.

Finally went to the doctor and he says I have Post Traumatic Stress Disorder, he says these things lay dorment in your mind until something triggers a memory. Hopefully with some counceling I will be able to enjoy next season better, we have just ordered a new trailer so I sure hope so.

Green Acres is a great campground, with both the lake and a heated pool there is always something for the kids to do. I counted 5 Outbacks in the campground one weekend.

Must go, I have someone coming to look at our old Prairie Schooner which is for sale in our driveway, sorry for my rambling story regarding the tornado but there is something theraputic in putting it in writing LOL

Anne


----------



## Skipper (Aug 23, 2005)

Kos,
You might want to check out the little butcher shop in Innisfail, evidently it is a little gem with excellent steaks, schnitzels imported pickled red cabbage etc all supposedly very reasonably priced. We travel from the south straight up highway 21 so never drive thru Innisfail but our camp neighbors at green acres travel up the #2 from calgary and always stop in Innisfail for their weekend BBQ meat. I don't know the name of the shop but Innisfail is small and I believe it is the only little butcher shop downtown.

Anne


----------



## oiler (Jan 5, 2005)

I feel for anyone that got caught at Pine Lake, I think after Edmontons tornado that is the one day that sticks in my memory.
Can't think of a worse feeling than being in a RV Park and having a tornado hit you
We missed the Edmonton one only because I got lost going through Fort Sask. on my way into the city.
The aftermath on the north end was unreal.
Then on our way back from Crowsnest where we were camping we met a bunch of campers on Hiway 2 from Pine Lake that were being trucked into Calgary 
Not a nice sight
Glad you have come out of the stress from it and can enjoy camping again!
We stayed a Pine Lake this summer on a holiday and hope to do it next year also when we have our Hotrod in the car show in Red Deer.
Hope we can meet up with you 
Jeff


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Have a great trip and be safe.

Gary


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey Kosin, I look fwd to the pics of Red Lodge.

Skipper (Anne) I'm sorry you had to experience the tornado at Pine Lake. What an aweful experience to go through. I do believe, even though you will always remember it, that you will get past it and enjoy camping again. I was travelling on the Yellowhead here in Edm when Black Friday tornado hit the city. Didn't even know it was a tornado... just thought it was an incredible rain storm, wind, etc. My little Datsun got me home on the west end that day!

For those interested, here's the ol mcdonald's link: http://www.olmacdonalds.com/ The kids love the peddle cars.

Speaking of Innisfail, we have driven past it on many occasions but never knew there was a zoo there. We plan to visit it one day. http://www.discoverywildlifepark.com/

Jody


----------



## Skipper (Aug 23, 2005)

Jody, I didn't know there was a zoo in Innisfail either, I guess you learn something new every day.
Jeff, we are at Green Acres almost every weekend throughout the summer, our lot number is 330 which is across from the beach and right beside the coffee shop (helpful when I am making a run for it LOL) we would love to have the company so anytime you are visiting Green Acres just stop by.
I believe it is a good place for me to be as I am surrounded by neighbors who all lived through the tornado, we are able to support each other but yet not dwell on it, we all realize that the important thing is that we survived, so many people were not so lucky. I feel so sorry for the all the victims of the hurricane, it's one thing to lose your trailer and car but to lose your house and all your personal belongings would be beyond comprehension.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Ohh yeah I know Innisfail very well. My wife is from there, and the outlaws still live there. So I am there every couple/few weeks.

They actually have a couple butcher shops there, but I know the one you are talking about, I buy sausage from there, or rather the outlaws buy it from there and give it to us when we stop by! Its the best, tastes great, and its free!

Yeah Innisfail has a zoo, but I think its rather expensive and animal activists and some people on town council are trying to get it closed. We took our daughter there and it was ok, but like I said, expensive for what it was.

Kos
Kosin Trouble in Calgary


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Kosin, tks for the info on the Innisfail zoo. We visited the Calg zoo in August. It's large, and has so much variety. The last time we were there (late 1990's) we had to chuckle at the giraffs. Musta been mating season because they sure weren't shy! It was interesting (& quite funny actually) watching the giraff action, then looking around at all the parents watching it too. Kids didn't clue into what was going on so no explanation was necessary! LOL


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

oiler said:


> Then on our way back from Crowsnest where we were camping


So were do you camp when in the Crowsnest Pass area. My bride has family in Blairmore, who we visit each summer for a couple of days and generally we end up staying at the Lost Lemon Campground. The only reason we stay there is because it is close to family and has full hook ups.


----------



## Skipper (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Dean and Jody,
Our friends love to camp at the Koocanusa campground just outside Fernie, there is a lake created by a dam on the U.S. side, that is great for boating, fishing etc.
I'm not sure if Kookanusa would be considered Crowsnest Pass or not, if not it's pretty close.
Anne


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks Anne, we drive by the lake every year on on way to the Crowsnest, it's a bit far away to make it a base for visiting family in Blairmore though. I read somewhere the lake got it's name from: being a lake formed by damming up the Kootenay river, (Koo), and being in both Canada (Can) and the States (USA), thus Koocanusa, had to have been some committee from the 60's to come up with that name.
Dean


----------

